# Chip Upgrade for E46 330i (Active Autowerke / Auto Thority/ESS)



## Tanin (Dec 21, 2001)

Anyone have experience with any of these products?


----------



## chukiechz (May 15, 2002)

wont it need to be flashed? Or do they sell sockets that need to be soldered on to use with chips?


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

Unless you can go to some place that sells them (i.e. a Dinan dealer), you'll have to remove your DME and send it in to have it reprogrammed. And yes, they don't actually change chips anymore (AFAIK), but the upgrade is usually still refered to as a "chip".

Can you even get the ESS one without their SC?


----------



## Tanin (Dec 21, 2001)

I am aware they reprogram my existing chip. 
With a $ range from $399 - $799 they claim hp/torque/rev/ throttle response increase. I am curious to hear if there is a noticable dif.

It's been a few months since my last upgrade and I'm looking for something to do :dunno: 

I already have RD Sways, Conforti Intake and BB Tri-Flo Exhaust


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Chips? I guess some of these tuners have never heard of FLASH. :tsk: 

I'm still waiting to see if JimC can get anything out of these M54s. If he can't, nobody can.


----------



## chukiechz (May 15, 2002)

Tanin said:


> *I am aware they reprogram my existing chip.
> With a $ range from $399 - $799 they claim hp/torque/rev/ throttle response increase. I am curious to hear if there is a noticable dif.
> 
> It's been a few months since my last upgrade and I'm looking for something to do :dunno:
> ...


conforti wrote a long post about OBD2 and its downfalls on bimmerforums. I believe it explains why sometimes the gains arent all that noticable, and why people think it adapts back to stock. For that kinda money, I would do something different then software. The mod I had before I went forced induction that made the most improvement was an underdrive pulley. You may wanna lookinto underdriving your accessories.


----------



## Tanin (Dec 21, 2001)

chukiechz said:


> *
> 
> The mod I had before I went forced induction that made the most improvement was an underdrive pulley. You may wanna lookinto underdriving your accessories. *


Any suggestions where to look for info and products?


----------



## chukiechz (May 15, 2002)

evosport may have some. I know for the E36, not sure about E46

maybe ERT also. Thats where I got my crank pulley.

oh, unorthodox racing also.


----------



## Tanin (Dec 21, 2001)

Appreciate the info. 

Thanks


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Check Rogue Engineering for drive pulleys.


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

Tanin said:


> *I am aware they reprogram my existing chip.
> *


I guessed that. I was responding to this:



> _Originally posted by chukiechz_
> 
> wont it need to be flashed?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

I think Dinan did... 



Kaz said:


> *
> I'm still waiting to see if JimC can get anything out of these M54s. If he can't, nobody can. *


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *I think Dinan did...
> 
> *


NOT!


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *I think Dinan did...
> *


No they didn't. Dinan claims 0 hp gain on stage I.
Whatever they claim on stage II, I've not seen any positive proof that it's due to the software alone, and not something else.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

What I meant was the flash bit. Not the HP bit. It would be interesting to see if after all this wait, JimC only improves the M54s by a couple of hps and lb-ft.

As I know, I didn't send in my ECU or DME to be "re-soldered". I have seen the MIPP being connected to the OBD-II port. And yes, with a click, the dinan program is downloaded. LB BMW was so nice as to show me how it is done. They flashed the ECU on the spot. Dinan could have easily released a "Jim C" like device and let us do the install. Then again, I could have posted my paddle-retrofit DIY for free too.












Kaz said:


> *
> 
> NOT! *


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *What I meant was the flash bit. Not the HP bit. *


What's the point of flashing if there is no HP?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

JetBlack330i, I actually wrote up three paragraphs but heck, do a search yourself. This topic has been discussed many a time.


JetBlack330i said:


> *
> What's the point of flashing if there is no HP? *


----------



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

JetBlack330i said:


> *
> What's the point of flashing if there is no HP? *


15-20 mph at the top end, and some extra flexibility in having the rev limitier bumped up a couple hundred RPM. It ies worth something, but I don't know if it's worth what they want for it.


----------

